# VBS oder PowerShell oder ähnliches : Script zum Archivieren eines Ordners samt Ausgabe



## exestend (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde gern für mich ein Programm haben, welches mir einen Ordner sichert, der hier liegt: C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming

Das möchte ich auch anderen zur Verfügung stellen. Es geht um den Rechnungsverwalter

Ich würde gern folgendes haben / machen:
Aktuellen Benutzernamen auslesen
In den Pfad gehen: C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming

Den darin enthaltenen Ordner names: "Rechnungsverwalter" zippen (oder .rar oder sonst was)

und auf dem Desktop ausgeben.

Gerne versuche ich mich auch gänzlich selbst daran. Wäre aber für Hilfe dankbar. Unter anderem, welche Sprache oder Technik dazu am besten geeignet ist.

LG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Juni 2016)

Hi,

was hast du bisher versucht? Woran scheiterst du?
Falls du eine fertige Lösung willst wäre dein Post in der Jobbörse besser aufgehoben.

Wenn ich deine Aufgabenstellung richtig verstanden habe, dann kannst du das mit einer relativ simplen Batchdatei (+ 7Zip Binary) auch schon umsetzen. Das Auslesen des Benutzernamens wäre in einem Batchscript per %USERNAME% schon gegeben, der Pfad zu AppData\Roaming wäre in %APPDATA% verfügbar und zum Desktop kommst du mit %HOMEPATH%\Desktop

Grüsse,
BK


----------

